
Go error handling library eris v0.2.0 released after initial HN feedback. - sum2000
https://github.com/rotisserie/eris
======
morningvera
We received a lot of valuable feedback on our first release of eris and
recently released v0.2.0 with improvements (changelog:
[https://github.com/rotisserie/eris/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md](https://github.com/rotisserie/eris/blob/master/CHANGELOG.md)).

    
    
      * Improved the stack trace for both local and global errors
      * Streamlined error formatting (it's now a single call: ToString or ToJSON)
      * Completely rewrote our documentation and added direct comparisons to pkg/errors
      * Added more examples (https://godoc.org/github.com/rotisserie/eris#pkg-examples)
      * Added Sentry support
      * Bug fixes
    

At this point, we're looking for more users and feedback so we can continue
improving it!

